# 3 month sabbatical in greece



## Javea (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking for help in finding accommodation for 3 months in Greece, probably starting this Spring. 

We are on sabbatical from work in Spain. Open to anywhere but thinking about the Peloponnese.

Any web site suggestions to start our search?


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Where exactly will u be going? 

If it is a small place, the best thing is to go there and rent it directly from the local people. Many of them r not involved with Internet advertising.


----------

